# I made an origami Triforce



## AdenTheThird (Mar 15, 2019)

Yea I was bored so I made a cute little Triforce out of origami paper

I'm sure this is not very impressive, but it looks cool at least XD


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks nice, you use a guide or did you wing the design yourself?


----------



## Super.Nova (Mar 15, 2019)

This is actually pretty cute and I'd love to make one 

EDIT: funny and a bit sad but I 3D printed one and somehow doesn't look half as good as this


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Yea I was bored so I made a cute little Triforce out of origami paper
> 
> I'm sure this is not very impressive, but it looks cool at least XDView attachment 160910


Make one in 3D


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 15, 2019)

sup3rgh0st said:


> Looks nice, you use a guide or did you wing the design yourself?


I was folding a sheet of paper and came up with something similar to the finished product. I then unfolded, tried to recreate it, and after multiple (17) attempts I got this!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2019)

Pretty cool stuff


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 29, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Yea I was bored so I made a cute little Triforce out of origami paper
> 
> I'm sure this is not very impressive, but it looks cool at least XDView attachment 160910


Gosh dang.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 9, 2019)

I can’t do origami so this looks nice!


----------

